# Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight Cigar Review - Definitely worth it.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These are probably one of the better cigars I've had. Burned evenly, great full flavor and lasted long enough to enjoy.

Read the full review here: Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight Cigar Review - Definitely worth it.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

It's on my wish list! I can't wait for my next budget and a good deal!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

When you get one post up a review..be curious to read it


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> When you get one post up a review..be curious to read it


Will do.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

This is definitely one of my favorite cigars. Just so you know... Famous has the Dark Knight III on sale/closeout in a five-pack for $15. Tack it onto a monster deal and it ships free. Just fyi.


----------



## jorgito (Nov 20, 2008)

ekengland07 said:


> This is definitely one of my favorite cigars. Just so you know... Famous has the Dark Knight III on sale/closeout in a five-pack for $15. Tack it onto a monster deal and it ships free. Just fyi.


Thanks for this, wanted to try this and this sounds like a good deal.


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

I thought the Excalibur Dark Knight was OK. I think it is bland and poorly constructed. Maybe I was expecting too much, due to the hype and price. 

I would take a Partagas Black over the Dark Knight every time.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

It was one of my very first cigars and the one a buddy and I always chose above all others. It is what got me into this hobby. Part of my opinion is definitely sentimental.


----------



## jimmyb (Jul 31, 2011)

I just smoked one. There seems to be nothing to this stick except strength. I'm an amateur. I've been smoking for about year. So don't put a lot of merit in my opinion.

.


----------

